# Simple explanation of the textual debate



## Peairtach (Oct 8, 2011)

Could someone please provide me with - or direct me to - a simple explanation of the textual debate and the arguments for and against the Byzantine text, and the other main positions?


----------



## matthew11v25 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 8, 2011)

This collection I pulled together is a good starting point:

View attachment 2361

AMR


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 8, 2011)

When you click on the attachment it says,


> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator



I've got the article otherwise through google.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Oct 8, 2011)

I have no problems downloading the attachment. I simply combined several interview discussions into a single PDF file. If you found them all elsewhere, no need to download it from my link.

AMR


----------



## sastark (Oct 9, 2011)

> I'm confident that someone, somewhere, could do this, yes. Hope this was helpful and exhausts your inquiry to the requisite degree of satisfaction.



The Vague Avenger strikes again!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Oct 9, 2011)

sastark said:


> > I'm confident that someone, somewhere, could do this, yes. Hope this was helpful and exhausts your inquiry to the requisite degree of satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vague Avenger strikes again!


----------



## Gord (Oct 11, 2011)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> I have no problems downloading the attachment. I simply combined several interview discussions into a single PDF file. If you found them all elsewhere, no need to download it from my link.
> 
> AMR


Just as soon as 'admin' give the approval, it's locked at the moment. And I thought Canada Post was slow.


----------



## Claudiu (Oct 11, 2011)

sastark said:


> > I'm confident that someone, somewhere, could do this, yes. Hope this was helpful and exhausts your inquiry to the requisite degree of satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> The Vague Avenger strikes again!


----------



## elnwood (Oct 11, 2011)

> Peairtach said:
> 
> 
> > Could someone please provide me with - or direct me to - a simple explanation of the textual debate and the arguments for and against the Byzantine text, and the other main positions?
> ...



Good to know that literal interpretation isn't dead yet.


----------



## timmopussycat (Oct 12, 2011)

Peairtach said:


> Could someone please provide me with - or direct me to - a simple explanation of the textual debate and the arguments for and against the Byzantine text, and the other main positions?



The simplest (if maybe slightly dated) explanations of each side's perspective might be:

Pro Byzantine - The King James Version Defended by Edward F. Hills (Hills was Ted Letis' mentor.) KJV Defended Download

Pro Critical Text - The King James Version Debate; A Plea for Realism by D. A. Carson King James Version Debate, The: A Plea for Realism: Amazon.ca: D. A. Carson: Books


----------

